# Looking for Kansas style rub recipes for ribs



## Nathan1220 (Apr 20, 2020)

Just looking for some Kansas City style rub recipes for my baby backs I plan to smoke. When I was there they had the best BBQ I’ve ever tried, and I lived all throughout the south lol


----------



## bertman (Apr 20, 2020)

As a native Kansas Citian, I need to point out that you are looking for Kansas City style rub recipes. Nothing good ever came out of the state of Kansas.


----------



## unlgrad2002 (Apr 20, 2020)

bertman said:


> As a native Kansas Citian, I need to point out that you are looking for Kansas City style rub recipes. Nothing good ever came out of the state of Kansas.



What about I-70?

(Insert Kansan complaint about Missouri roads here ______)

All border wars aside. My opinion: salt,  pepper, garlic, paprika then however much brown sugar, and cayenne tastes good to you. Like sweet? More brown sugar. Like hot? More cayenne.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 21, 2020)

*I use this recipe when I am in the mood for Kansas City Style Ribs...JJ 

KC Q RUB*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw* (Turbinado)
1/4C Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)
1T Kosher Salt
1T Chili Powder
1T Granulated Garlic
1T Granulated Onion
1T Dry Mustard
1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like.
1/2tsp Cayenne or Chipotle Powder

Combine all and mix well. KID FRIENDLY.
For more heat add more Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste.
Note*...Sugar in the Raw stands up to higher Smoker or Grill temps the best. You can substitute Dried Brown Sugar. 
Spread Brown Sugar on a sheet pan and Bake in a 200°F Oven for 15 minutes. Cool completely and rub between your hands to pulverize lumps.

Makes about 1 Cup


----------



## Nathan1220 (Apr 21, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> *I use this recipe when I am in the mood for Kansas City Style Ribs...JJ
> 
> KC Q RUB*
> 
> ...



Thanks man! Greatly appreciate it!


----------

